# Oil Eater



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

A newsletter I subscribe to had a link for a sample of Oil Eater. I got it last week and used it today to clean the engine on one of my tractors. I'm very impressed with the job it did and they sent me a gallon of the stuff for free. Here's the link:

http://www.lubetrain...roductleadid=11


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Mike, just filled it out, will this work in a power washer or do you spray then PW? Martin


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Mike....awaiting my sample.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, I filled it out, too. Thanks!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

The sample pack they sent contained an empty 32oz spray bottle, a gallon of concentrate, and some adsorber pads. I mixed it half concentrate/half water, sprayed it on and washed it off with a garden hose. I let it set maybe 5 minutes, washed it off and it probably got 90%. Areas with a thick buildup, I sprayed full strength later and they were cleaned. I don't like to pressure wash equipment unless necessary, so I haven't tried that yet. They do have a fleet wash concentrate. I'll probably get some when I can find it.

In the past, I've used all kinds of degreasers. This one seemed to work better than the ones with nasty solvents and I'm going to buy more of it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Sent mine in. Thanks a bunch. Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh great...Thanks...now I feel obligated to clean my greasy engines!!
JK, thanks I can really use it.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Oh great...Thanks...now I feel obligated to clean my greasy engines!!


I have some old equipment that I try to keep clean 'cause I can't fix a leak that I can't see or find. BTW, I cleaned the tractor in my back yard because I didn't want to move the balers in my shop. So far it hasn't harmed the grass.....because it's water soluable I'm hoping it doesn't. Otherwise, I'm gonna catch hell from my wife.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I have some old equipment that I try to keep clean 'cause I can't fix a leak that I can't see or find. BTW, I cleaned the tractor in my back yard because I didn't want to move the balers in my shop. So far it hasn't harmed the grass.....because it's water soluable I'm hoping it doesn't. Otherwise, I'm gonna catch hell from my wife.


More than likely it will be any oil or grease the cleaner actually removed that will get the grass.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

been using oil eater for about 6-7 years found it at sams club bought a small bottle to try worked great went back for more no longer carried it ( worked too good ) called the manufactor nice people shipped me a couple 5 gallon buckets and then billed me for it ,(had no idea who I was but trusted me ) finely ran out again called once more said they could ship me more but check the price at o rileys auto parts that they now carried it by the gallon. bout the same price after shipping. it is biodegratable wont hurt paint and it works, have used it on everything from new to me equipment to a grease stain on my wifes new couch wont use anything else


----------

